# Indonesia police certificate is needed



## TSN.IMM

I posted this in "The rest of the world" forum but then find this is more appropriate to post so I re-post it here.

I worked and lived in Indonesia from Apr/1995 till Sep/1997. 
In 2001, I intended to work in Canada, so I applied for and got my Certificate of Good Conduct from Jakarta Metropolitan Police. It is issued on 21 Nov 2001 and valid until 21 Feb 2002. But then I found work in my home country so I did not use the Certificate to enter Canada.

Now I am applying for immigration to Canada and in need of the Certificate of Good Conduct from Indonesia again. Apart from the Certificate issued in 2001, I don't have my KIMS & SKLD anymore, and I have new passport number which is different than the number appeared on the Certificate in 2001.

Does anyone know any service agent/company in Jakarta can help me to obtain a new certificate in this situation, pls?


----------



## TSN.IMM

rechter said:


> just trying to :
> cv-insus[dot]com
> 
> and email them :
> [email protected][dot]com
> 
> they are fast response
> 
> hopefully it's helpfull


Thanks, techter.


----------



## teletubbies

You can do it yourself by applying to the nearest police station. I got this info from a PDF handout from the Australian government, but it does apply to getting a police certificate for migration to any other country. It's officially called 'Surat Keterangan Catatan Kepolisian'. 

If you are a citizen/a non-citizen with a KTP (national ID card) you have to apply to the Local Police Headquarters (Mabes Polri). You need to provide:
 application form
 a recommendation letter from your sub-district police officer
 your resident identification card (KTP), birth certificate and family card
 a photocopy of your passport (including bio-data)
 two colour photos 4cm x 6cm
 if you are still studying, a permission letter from your parents.
 The application form can be obtained from a police office.

If you are a non-citizen or a citizen not residing in Indonesia (and thus you would not have a KTP), you apply to: Badan Intelijen Keamanan Mabes Polri, Building D Room 1013, Jln Trunojoyo No 3 Kebayoran Baru, Jakarta Selatan 12110, Indonesia. You need to provide: 
 application form 
 a photocopy of your passport (including bio data page and page(s) containing the Indonesian visa and arrival/departure stamps) 
 a photocopy of your Indonesian residence permit – Karta Izin Tinggal Terbatas (KITAS) 
 a photocopy of your Indonesian police registration certificate – Surat Keterangan Lapor Diri
(SKLD)
 a reference letter from the company where you worked (optional)
 two colour photos (4 cm X 6 cm).
 the application form can be obtained from the above address.


----------



## Lo

Hi TSN,

Do you manage to obtain the police clearance at last? Who you dealing with? How much is the application fees? 

My husband also need a police clearance from Jakarta, Indonesia as he was there from June 2012 til Feb 2014.

Kindly assist.

Thanks

Regards,
Mandy


----------



## Gaurang

I am also looking for same if any of the above have got it please help me.


----------

